

Ask HN: Do others find Android work a bore compared to Web and/or C coding? - chrisdew

I&#x27;m very lucky to work with many different technologies.<p>These include:<p>* Web UIs (AngularJS&#x2F;NodeJS)<p>* C, including embedded and protocol implementations<p>* Android Apps<p>I&#x27;m concerned that I don&#x27;t enjoy my Android work, whereas I love Web and C work.  Is this a common case?  Are Android Apps really drudgery compared with Web and&#x2F;or C coding?  Or is it just my personal taste?
======
madhouse
Coding in C is, in my experience, a terrible, terrible thing. There are part
of it that are interesting, for a while, but every time I have to touch C, I
get frustrated, because I have to run long laps to get anything meaningful
done in a sane way.

I can't imagine how android app coding would be worse, but arguably, I haven't
tried.

------
lsiebert
The C standard library is small enough to memorize. Web Development likewise.
Android combines xml design with java, so it's a lot of writing, and a huge
set of libraries. Plus design for different screen sizes, versions... I can
understand being annoyed..

------
csgavino1
Grass is always greener on the other side.

~~~
chrisdew
I'm doing all three types of dev work, so there isn't an 'other side'.

------
6thSigma
It's just your personal taste.

